# 6D Maglite mod - suggestions ?



## koti (Jan 10, 2009)

I've got this terribly heavy and not exactly pocketable 6D maglite lying around. When I got my 2x18650 tube + 1794 bulbs from Fivemega here the first thing that came to my mind is to get rid of that huge and heavy piece of metal but...maybe theres still hope?
I dont know how much I want to spend, depends of what I can get in return. I know I dont want to spend a thousand bucks, thats for sure.
On the other hand, I'd love to turn it into a 600 watt light sabre that illuminates things from miles away and ignites stuff at close range - duh 
Any suggestions of what cool can be done, who could do it and for how much ?


----------



## aussiebob (Jan 10, 2009)

The search function will be your friend on this.

Heres the *Most Powerful Maglite Mods List*


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jan 11, 2009)

aussiebob said:


> The search function will be your friend on this.
> 
> Heres the *Most Powerful Maglite Mods List*


+1.Since I found that thread I have built almost half the lights there!LOL










!!!


----------



## BSBG (Jan 11, 2009)

Best mod ever for a 6D: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/217067


----------



## lctorana (Jan 11, 2009)

This thread might interest you.


----------



## Gunner12 (Jan 11, 2009)

You can also check here(mostly LED stuff though).


----------



## koti (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the links guys. I can see that theres a lot of info I need to gather to make any decision on this. Thanks again.

cheers.


----------



## Fred S (Jan 11, 2009)

I did a 6D Malkoffdrop-in, it rocks. Takes about 3 min to install. Way brighter, can still focus. All you need to make sure is you have a D prefix on your light


----------



## zs&tas (Jan 12, 2009)

hi, dont want to hi jack but whilst we are on the subject i have a 6d and was just looking at kaidomains bi pin drop in, what sort of easy power can i get from this, any bulbs that would run on the stock 9v ? for ease ?
thanks


----------



## koti (Jan 12, 2009)

Meanwhile...I've asked FiveMega for reccomendations, heres the reply I got from him (Fivemega, I hope You dont mind me quoting You here) :

If you plan to power it with 6 NiMH "D" size cells, then you will need a G4 socket, WA1274 or WA1111, Cammed aluminum reflector and Boro lens.
You will get over 880 bulb lumens using WA1111 and over 550 lumens using WA1274

G4 socket: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/179891
 
WA bulbs: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=181713

Cammed reflector: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/207494

Boro lens: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/182370[FONT=arial,helvetica]
[/FONT]

Im still weighing my options here.
880 lumens with that WA1111 bulb sounds realy nice but I would like to avoid buying another charger for D cells and the D cells themselves. I own a lot of 18650's and a charger for them...if possible I would like to avoid getting into yet another type of batteries and charger. But if not avoidable, I guess I'll have to...[FONT=arial,helvetica]
[/FONT]


----------



## zs&tas (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks, thats been very helpfull, anything that comes to mind that would be ok overdriven at stock 9v if needed ? i would like to keep it as versitile as possible


----------



## Chrontius (Jan 13, 2009)

Canonically, you can build a 6D ROP with six NiMH D cells. Should run forever and you have a high/low option.

Alternately, you can use the 123A systems inherently-safe li-ion cells to get even more voltage out of it.


----------



## jcvjcvjcvjcv (Jan 13, 2009)

You could put 28 Eneloops in there :twothumbs

Or 21 2/3A cells. 

6x 10,000 mAh Ni-Mh would result in a nice weight. My 3D Mag P7 with three of the latter cells has a weight of 880 gram. A fully loaded 6D with those cells would go to 1,5 Kg easily.


----------



## druidmars (Jan 19, 2009)

To mod my 10year old 6D Maglite is something that I have been dying for a long time. With all the new lights out, my beloved Mag is turning almost obsolete. I only have three wishes and that's why I am consulting you, oh enlightened users of this forum:

1- I would like the outcome to be a substantial improvement in terms of throw/flood (I guess maintaining the ability to rotate the bezel from spot to spill)

2- I would like it to be a little lighter (it would be cool but not mandatory)

3rd and most important of them all, it has to be something really simple because I don't know anything about modding in what current and all those technicalities are concerned and I don't have any equipment needed for the complicated and probably most powerful mods (nor the know-how as explained before)

Having said this can anyone point me a few suggestions? The posts I have seen often describe an extended checklist and a more complicated process.





Thanks a million!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 19, 2009)

druidmars said:


> To mod my 10year old 6D Maglite is something that I have been dying for a long time. With all the new lights out, my beloved Mag is turning almost obsolete. I only have three wishes and that's why I am consulting you, oh enlightened users of this forum:
> 
> 1- I would like the outcome to be a substantial improvement in terms of throw/flood (I guess maintaining the ability to rotate the bezel from spot to spill)
> 
> ...



Thanks for your PM. 

For your case, the easiest "drop in" and pretty good output result is the so called *"ROP" (Roar of the Pelican) using the Pelican 3854 (high) bulb* which replaces the existing stock Maglite bulb. You will need to replace the plastic lens and reflector with a metal reflector & glass lens to withstand the extra heat. Finally, get 6 NiMH rechargeable D cells.


Pelican 3854-H Bulb (only come in high/low dual bulb package)


Glass Lens


Fivemega 8.38mm Dual function Medium Orange Peel (MOP) $25 each _(This has the slanted cam stem to give you the adjustable focus you are used to) 
_


Then you need to decide on which NiMH D cells and a charger.
BatterySpace has some
Battery Junction has some 
Thomas Distributing has Accupower Low Self Discharge


----------



## druidmars (Jan 20, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> Thanks for your PM.
> 
> For your case, the easiest "drop in" and pretty good output result is the so called *"ROP" (Roar of the Pelican) using the Pelican 3854 (high) bulb* which replaces the existing stock Maglite bulb. You will need to replace the plastic lens and reflector with a metal reflector & glass lens to withstand the extra heat. Finally, get 6 NiMH rechargeable D cells.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for your suggestion LuxLuthor. If it's not too much to ask, I would like to ask a few more questions:

1- how would you compare the final result with a Dereelight DBS v3 R2 and MC-E?

2- what would be the runtime of something like that? and that leads me to the next and final question,

3- I saw batteries from 2000 mAh to 12mAh. Is that accurate or just marketing? What would you recommend?

Thanks again


----------



## zs&tas (Jan 20, 2009)

for longer runtimes - i like - 6 nimh cells, there light and 2500mah will do, then an led, ive just bought the terralux 300m dropin, easy to fit and instant amazing power


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 20, 2009)

I just fired up a 6D with a xenon bulb. It's pretty white and is supposed to have a long runtime too. :thumbsup: Oh and I have a UCL lens in it with the stock reflector.

I know it is too tame for CPF but super power incan mods are not in the cards for me at the moment. 230L for 10 hours isn't too shabby though.


----------



## SafetyBob (Jan 20, 2009)

Should be like 10 dollars for the ROP bulbs, and another maybe $20 for an aluminum reflector and drop that in on top of what you already have and THEN you will have a really, really cool light. 

ROP is still one of the most fantastic incans out there dollar for dollar. And it does not require much skill out of the modder or more importantly for those starting out, equipment. 

Your close. Get those two components when you can and i promise you will not be disappointed......I still love my ROP and use it often. 

Bob E.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 20, 2009)

druidmars said:


> Thank you very much for your suggestion LuxLuthor. If it's not too much to ask, I would like to ask a few more questions:
> 
> 1- how would you compare the final result with a Dereelight DBS v3 R2 and MC-E?
> 
> ...



1) I don't have the Derelight DBS, and the High ROP being able to focus in a reflector and overall lumens is brighter than either R2 or MC-E. Here is my chart from the testing I did for this bulb. Note the yellow column for likely predicted lumen output. You should be in the ballpark of 1,000 to 1200 bulb lumens (higher when batteries are fully charged to about 1.45V, and lower as they drain down to 1.2V)

2 & 3) If you are looking at the "D" size NiMH from my last post, they are in the 10,000 to 12,000 mAh (= 10-12 Ah) of storage. This bulb needs about 4.5 Amps to run. If those batteries have 10-12 AmpHours of storage...which means they can put out 10 Amps for an hour, or 5 Amps for 2 hours...then you should get over 2 hours of run time per charge.


----------



## SafetyBob (Jan 20, 2009)

Lux, I just slapped 6 10,000mA D cells in my 6 cell [email protected] sitting here doing nothing and installed the ROP low bulb......original reflector, plastic lense. 

Turned it on and compared it to my 2D ROP with 6 eneloops with all the bells and whistles (reflector and glass).....FM's aluminum reflector sure makes the high bulb look good. The plastic reflector really showed the rings and of course I can only imagine how much light is kept inside by the plastic reflector. 

Good thing I have a couple of reflectors coming from Litho......think it's time for a new pack of ROP bulbs. Two hours out of the high bulb would be absolutely inspirational......

Bob E.


----------



## druidmars (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you everyone for taking the time to reply. You have been a great help!:twothumbs


----------



## koti (Jan 21, 2009)

I would like to thank everyone as well and if Youv'e got any other ideas, please keepem coming


----------



## strideredc (Jan 25, 2009)

watch out for using 6 d cell NiMH's ''IF'' you change the bulb holder to a kiu?

theres littles resistance and you can instaflash some bulbs that on paper should be ok?

i flashed two ROP highs with the stock setup on 12000 mah niMH's

just something to think about...

i ended up with an AWR hot driver 64276 6v and over driving them to 7+??

cant remember now and cant get the test meter out:thinking:


----------



## mesa232323 (Feb 2, 2009)

I took a 6d and installed a PVC pipe and added 8 nicd C cells fm cam reflector, borofloat lens and a 1164 and It is plenty bright. Oh yeah It can start fires in 30 seconds. That is as soon as I remove the light and expose it to air.


----------

